# “The sure mercies of David”: Hugh M. Cartwright on the everlasting covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 27, 2019)

“The sure mercies of David”: Hugh M. Cartwright on the everlasting covenant of grace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Sep 27, 2019)

I ordered this book a few days ago. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 27, 2019)

I got to hear Rev. Cartwright preach once and then had an evening of fellowship with him and several others (three of whom are now FCC ministers). Would that he was still among us.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 27, 2019)

Thank you for sharing. Sadly, I am not familiar with Hugh Cartwright. I just got "With an Everlasting Love" on Kindle.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 28, 2019)

[God] hath made with me an everlasting covenant, ordered in all _things_, and sure: for _this is_ all my salvation, and all _my_ desire.—2 Samuel 23:5​
This is, without a doubt, one of the mountain peaks of divine revelation and a verse that has afforded me much comfort in my pilgrimage here below.

Reactions: Like 1 | Rejoicing 1


----------

